# Accommodations



## attagirl (Apr 25, 2007)

What are living accommodations like in South Africa. I know that most of Africa is perceived in an incorrect manner. Thanks to TV. I would like as much information as I can possibly get.


----------



## Peterc (Apr 23, 2007)

Depending on where you are based currently, it is very difficult to compare or to give advice. What I can say is the standard of living is very high, rents and house sales are generally cheap, you would be best off contacting a South African estate agent.


----------



## dean (Jul 24, 2007)

The best way i can discribe living accom. is that the accom. is as modern as you would get any where back home. Clean and tidy with all the amenities you'd expect.


----------



## Xi0li (Sep 3, 2007)

You'll find all amenities as any where. Only garbage disposal units are rare. Internet will most likely not be ADSL just dialup but ADSL can be installed. Difficult to answer your question. Where are you going to be?


----------



## udann (Jul 12, 2007)

Houses and apartment are superb! Of course like everywhere else it depends on your budget.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Does everything still come with a pokey little maid's room and separate bath? Do they still put air bricks in everything? Are central heat and any kind of air-conditioning still rare? I still remember people telling me how unnecessary they were, when it was 35C (95F) or -5C (about 20F).


----------



## udann (Jul 12, 2007)

*Living in South Africa*

Tell me what exactly you want to know.
I am an Expert on all questions about South Africa.


attagirl said:


> What are living accommodations like in South Africa. I know that most of Africa is perceived in an incorrect manner. Thanks to TV. I would like as much information as I can possibly get.


----------



## Xi0li (Sep 3, 2007)

I am a South African - what specifically do you want to know? To answer a previous post - Aircon fairly common as is underfloor heating in upmarket homes - your average middle class home won't. Airbricks? Better than drywall I think. It's the built in braai (BBQ) that you have to watch out for hahaha. As for a separate bath - thank goodness for those - who wants to bath in the lingering miasma? Any other questions?


----------

